# A Soldier



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700*
A Soldier
I was that which others did not want to be
I went where others failed to go
And did what others failed to do.
I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
But most of all...
I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
After it all, I will be able to say that
I am proud of who I am...
A soldier.
Anonymous
Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent 
book that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are 
not all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed 
to "Pierre Burton" history.
Don
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
A Soldier
I was that which others did not want to 
be
I went where others failed to 
go
And did what others failed to 
do.
I asked nothing from those who offered
nothing
And reluctantly accepted the burden of
loneliness.
I have seen the face of terror felt 
the stinging
cold of fear
And enjoyed the sweet tase of a 
moment‘s
love.
I have cried, felt pain and 
sorrow
But most of all...
I have lived times that others would 
say were best
forgotten
After it all, I will be able to say
that
I am proud of who I am...
A soldier.
Anonymous
Sorry for quoting the old poem. 
It was in the
preface to an excellent book that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, 
titled:
Fighting for Canada Seven Battles,
1758-1945
I can‘t recommend the book 
enough. It is
excellent. the battles are not all won by Canadians, but I believe 
that it
shows "real" as opposed to "Pierre Burton" history.
Don
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 05:53:23 -0000*
Don,
It sounds great! A book that maybe even *I* could get into reading Thereby 
cutting back on some of my dumb questions!. Is it still in print and/or 
easy to get? Amazon.com or Chapters, perhaps?
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: A Soldier
Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700
A Soldier
I was that which others did not want to be
I went where others failed to go
And did what others failed to do.
I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
But most of all...
I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
After it all, I will be able to say that
I am proud of who I am...
A soldier.
Anonymous
Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent book 
that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are not 
all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed to 
"Pierre Burton" history.
Don
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 01:32:03 -0500*
If you‘re looking for books about Canadian military life then I‘d recommend
The Sharp End by James Davis. It‘s a modern classic and read by just about
every soldier I‘ve met.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 12:53 AM
Subject: Re: A Soldier
> Don,
>
> It sounds great! A book that maybe even *I* could get into reading
Thereby
> cutting back on some of my dumb questions!. Is it still in print and/or
> easy to get? Amazon.com or Chapters, perhaps?
>
> - Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: A Soldier
> Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700
>
> A Soldier
>
> I was that which others did not want to be
> I went where others failed to go
> And did what others failed to do.
>
> I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
> And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
>
> I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
> And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
>
> I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
> But most of all...
> I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
> After it all, I will be able to say that
> I am proud of who I am...
> A soldier.
>
> Anonymous
>
>
> Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent
book
> that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
>
> Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
>
> I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are not
> all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed to
> "Pierre Burton" history.
>
> Don
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 07:24:55 -0000*
I think right now I‘m more interested in learning at least a little bit 
about Cdn. military history *before* I start to tackle life in the Forces as 
it is today. I figure if I can get some grip on what "came before", then 
I‘ll probably wind up with a better understanding of what‘s going on now. 
But if I ever actually make it to the point of trying to wade through some 
more contemporary stuff, I‘ll certainly keep "The Sharp End" and all the 
books on Mike O‘L‘s list, too in mind.
Thanks for the lead, Jay!
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Jay Digital" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: A Soldier
Date: Sat, 24 Mar 2001 01:32:03 -0500
If you‘re looking for books about Canadian military life then I‘d recommend
The Sharp End by James Davis. It‘s a modern classic and read by just about
every soldier I‘ve met.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 12:53 AM
Subject: Re: A Soldier
 > Don,
 >
 > It sounds great! A book that maybe even *I* could get into reading
Thereby
 > cutting back on some of my dumb questions!. Is it still in print and/or
 > easy to get? Amazon.com or Chapters, perhaps?
 >
 > - Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Donald Schepens" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: A Soldier
 > Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700
 >
 > A Soldier
 >
 > I was that which others did not want to be
 > I went where others failed to go
 > And did what others failed to do.
 >
 > I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
 > And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
 >
 > I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
 > And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
 >
 > I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
 > But most of all...
 > I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
 > After it all, I will be able to say that
 > I am proud of who I am...
 > A soldier.
 >
 > Anonymous
 >
 >
 > Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent
book
 > that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
 >
 > Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
 >
 > I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are not
 > all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed to
 > "Pierre Burton" history.
 >
 > Don
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 07:43:05 -0700*
I found it in an airport bookstore Coles about 2 weeks ago.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:53 PM
Subject: Re: A Soldier
> Don,
>
> It sounds great! A book that maybe even *I* could get into reading
Thereby
> cutting back on some of my dumb questions!. Is it still in print and/or
> easy to get? Amazon.com or Chapters, perhaps?
>
> - Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: A Soldier
> Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700
>
> A Soldier
>
> I was that which others did not want to be
> I went where others failed to go
> And did what others failed to do.
>
> I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
> And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
>
> I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
> And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
>
> I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
> But most of all...
> I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
> After it all, I will be able to say that
> I am proud of who I am...
> A soldier.
>
> Anonymous
>
>
> Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent
book
> that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
>
> Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
>
> I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are not
> all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed to
> "Pierre Burton" history.
>
> Don
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 17:47:54 -0000*
Thanks. Next time I‘m in an airport... :
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: A Soldier
Date: Sat, 24 Mar 2001 07:43:05 -0700
I found it in an airport bookstore Coles about 2 weeks ago.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Joan O. Arc 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 10:53 PM
Subject: Re: A Soldier
 > Don,
 >
 > It sounds great! A book that maybe even *I* could get into reading
Thereby
 > cutting back on some of my dumb questions!. Is it still in print and/or
 > easy to get? Amazon.com or Chapters, perhaps?
 >
 > - Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Donald Schepens" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: A Soldier
 > Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700
 >
 > A Soldier
 >
 > I was that which others did not want to be
 > I went where others failed to go
 > And did what others failed to do.
 >
 > I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
 > And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
 >
 > I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
 > And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
 >
 > I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
 > But most of all...
 > I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
 > After it all, I will be able to say that
 > I am proud of who I am...
 > A soldier.
 >
 > Anonymous
 >
 >
 > Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent
book
 > that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
 >
 > Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
 >
 > I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are not
 > all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed to
 > "Pierre Burton" history.
 >
 > Don
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

